# Closed: Forum Post Contest, win a BYOC pedal!!!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Check out the post contest.

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=4188



If you have any questions ask right here.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for doing this Scott! Hehehe gives me a reason to frequent these sweet forums more often:tongue: .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Should be a lot of fun, post away and good luck to all.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup, I'll be posting up a storm!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet deal!! I just ordered two BYOC pedals from Scott today. Sure wouldn't mind third one for free. And another mug never hurts too. :rockon:


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice one.

There are not enough contests open to Canadian musicians. Would also like to give one of those pedals a whirl.

Thanks

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Gc*

This is great...............and should be done on a regular basis. 
I was contemplating buying some of those BYOC pedals as well.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

My no Mods and Admins rule sucks!

 :tongue:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Been wanting to buy one of those BYOC pedals. Great stuff!


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> My no Mods and Admins rule sucks!
> 
> :tongue:



hahahahahaNone


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Cool! Thanks for doing this Scott! Hehehe gives me a reason to frequent these sweet forums more often:tongue: .


My Pleasure!! :wave:


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, after I finish building my BYOC Phaser, I would be thrilled to build the prize ! :rockon2:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

To sweeten the pot a bit, I'll include a larger version of the picture in my avatar.

:banana: :bow: :banana:


FYI: As of this second there are only 198 members that even qualify(20 post min) to win the prize. So the odds are pretty good, especially since some of them have disappeared off the face of the earth.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> FYI: As of this second there are only 198 members that even qualify(20 post min) to win the prize. So the odds are pretty good, especially since some of them have disappeared off the face of the earth.


Well thats good to hear. And bad too I guess. More active members would be great but I like how the odds are pretty good for me to win. Not that I will, I never win anything.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Quick update:

I suggest all you < 20 members get your post count up. We are going to try and make this contest a regular thing. In fact we have our second gracious vendor patiently waiting!
:banana: 

Our Vendors rule! :bow: :bow:


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

Alright! Finally, a gear contest that Canadians can win! I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets PO'd at seeing all those contests like "Win Joe Satriani's Rig!" or "Win a $5000 Home Recording Suite", etc., and one of the first lines they have is "Open To U.S. Residents Only". 

I doubt my post count is high enough, yet, though.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

bubkusjones said:


> Alright! Finally, a gear contest that Canadians can win! I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets PO'd at seeing all those contests like "Win Joe Satriani's Rig!" or "Win a $5000 Home Recording Suite", etc., and one of the first lines they have is "Open To U.S. Residents Only".
> 
> I doubt my post count is high enough, yet, though.


Sure you have enough posts to qualify! But the more made between now and end of Mar the better. No limit on the amount of entries! :bow:


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Quick update:
> In fact we have our second gracious vendor patiently waiting!
> :banana:
> 
> Our Vendors rule! :bow: :bow:



Sweet. As stated above it's about time us canucks got to enter into contests. Bothers me too that every decent one out there is US only.

Thanks for the site as well as these contests. It's appreciated.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think the contest has helped forum activity. I don't see anyone making garbage post to up their count either. There just seems to be more discussion going on in general. It's kinda cool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, everyone seems to be sticking to the rules and having fun. Good all the way around for everyone.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*1 Q*

Just wondering.
Will the winner have a choice to receive the prize in assembled/disassembled form?


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

It was offered in kit form, would have to ask Scott from Axe. Would ultimately be up to him.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> Just wondering.
> Will the winner have a choice to receive the prize in assembled/disassembled form?


Hi gang,

For the record, the prize is an unbuilt kit, but If the winner is not real keen on building the kit themselves, I can ship it to Brian that builds the official BYOC Pre-builds and he can build it and ship it out directly to the winner. Brian charges $35CAN to build the kit. The winner would have to pay Brian to build the kit, but I would pay for the extra shipping expense incurred in getting the kit to him etc.

Scott


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey guys....
this is great....I was posting away...before I found this thread...
since I have had a change in lifestyle...after a heart attack,,,in Dec...
and triple bypass surgery,,,on newyears eve...I have more time on my hands...
and the surgeon and I hit it off right away since he was also a musician....
thank god....
so instead of taking my left arm artery he used my chest artery...so I wouldnt lose any playing time....due to recovery,,,

this is an excellent forum,,,for sure...for many reasons....
this contest is just another great reason to be here,,,,

thanks for making this forum possible....
Auger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad you enjoy the forum, also good to hear you came through that surgery OK and still able to play. :wave:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thats a very cool idea... very cool.

Khing


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Count Down: 34 Days left!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Count Down: 34 Days left!



Ahhhh!!!! Thats to many days!! I can't wait. End it now and make me the winner!!! :tongue: That would be cool, I just built two BYOC pedals and can't wait for another. I hope I win!!!!!!!

:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Ahhhh!!!! Thats to many days!! I can't wait. End it now and make me the winner!!! :tongue: That would be cool, I just built two BYOC pedals and can't wait for another. I hope I win!!!!!!!
> 
> :rockon:


Only 31 days now, almost 30 technically. :banana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

bubkusjones said:


> Alright! Finally, a gear contest that Canadians can win! I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets PO'd at seeing all those contests like "Win Joe Satriani's Rig!" or "Win a $5000 Home Recording Suite", etc., and one of the first lines they have is "Open To U.S. Residents Only".
> 
> I doubt my post count is high enough, yet, though.


I was bummed that I couldn't get in this contest until I read this post. Contest karma is happenin' here! Good luck & congrats to whoever wins!

:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Breed said:


> I was bummed that I couldn't get in this contest until I read this post. Contest karma is happenin' here! Good luck & congrats to whoever wins!
> 
> :rockon:


 
You'll get over it when you with one of those $5000+ contests.


Anyway... 26 days left. Bump!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats great, Im going to get a few friends to join the forums. 
I can't win yet, but maybe next time!
Been here 2 days and I love it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> Thats great, Im going to get a few friends to join the forums.
> I can't win yet, but maybe next time!
> Been here 2 days and I love it.


No reason why you can't win, just make sure you have 20 posts before the end of the month.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope I win. I've always wanted to build my own pedal. Seems like fun.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> No reason why you can't win, just make sure you have 20 posts before the end of the month.


I thought you meant 20 post's from when the contest was started.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, cool prize. I might buy me a 250+, looks like fun.


----------



## prairietelecaster (Oct 25, 2006)

*Pardon me for wasting space but:*

I would have to post more times for entering the contest and I have nothing to say recently, so I shall continue lurking. My other post says deleted "because". I thought it would delete it all. I shall not complicate the contest by posting just to enter the contest. Good luck to those who deserve an entry by their posting record. I'm off to lurk some more and really why does an elder picker need any more gear anyway? If I ever have something to contribute, I will chime in on this great sight.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

prairietelecaster said:


> I would have to post more times for entering the contest and I have nothing to say recently, so I shall continue lurking. My other post says deleted "because". I thought it would delete it all. I shall not complicate the contest by posting just to enter the contest. Good luck to those who deserve an entry by their posting record. I'm off to lurk some more and really why does an elder picker need any more gear anyway? If I ever have something to contribute, I will chime in on this great sight.


Hey don't hold back, there are more contests coming down the pipe!

Only 20 days left in this one!


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Contest*

Took me 15 minutes to book in but I finally made it. Hi to everyone from Rainy Haney, B.C.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, I love contests. I also just ordered a B.Y.O.C. fuzz kit.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Less than 2 weeks left, get posting!!!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Darn, still not enough posts to qualify.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

You only need a couple more!!! I'm sure you could do that in a very short time.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> You only need a couple more!!! I'm sure you could do that in a very short time.


Yeah. Start a thread about your favourite beer or something. That should get some mileage.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Well you guys only have 3 days left. We'll be making the draw Sunday morning. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

2 days.......


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Less than 12 hours left...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's all coming down, who will be the lucky winner?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It's all coming down, who will be the lucky winner?


ME!!!! Thats who, yep thats right I'm the winner!!!! :banana: 

Ok maybe not. But wouldn't it be funny if this was the winning post?!?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If I was to win the Coffee mug do you think it would be ok to put tea in it, or would I have to change the setup?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

You'd at least have to reset the intonation....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Contest is closed. We'll make the draw Sunday Apr 1st sometime in the morning.


We had 7030 new posts during the contest, how many actually qualify, I don't know.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The winner of the BYOC Pedal kit and a GC coffee mug is Torndownunit. Congatulations !!!

Winning post was this one:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showpost.php?p=33997


----------



## Cowinacape (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Torndownunit!! Very cool, give ua a picture, and a review once you get it all put together, enjoy! :banana:


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Yup congrats on the win.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I just logged on at got a message about it. What a nice surprise. I can't remember the last time I won anything!

Many thanks to Guitarscanada and Axe And You Shall Receive.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Congratulations torn, that is really cool. Let us know how the build turns out.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Thanks guys. I just logged on at got a message about it. What a nice surprise. I can't remember the last time I won anything!
> 
> Many thanks to Guitarscanada and Axe And You Shall Receive.


My pleasure! :food-smiley-004: i will have it out to you on Monday. I will also include the new Mod/upgrade kit for the Overdrive.

Let me know what you think of it once you get it built up. :wave:


----------

